# 2003 Enterprise to 2008 Standard



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it possible? Any documentation on it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not sure what you are talking about. But I doubt that any software anywhere will allow an upgrade from an enterprise version to a standard. It wouldn't work even if they were both the same year.


----------



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Not sure what you are talking about.


I was assuming that mentioning "2003 Enterprise to 2008 Standard" in the Windows Server forum would be enough information to make people understand what I'm talking about.

So you are saying it's not possible to upgrade (or downgrade, depending how you look at it)?

The only solution would be to install Windows Server 2008 Standard on a new machine and migrate the necessary items from 2003 Server Enterprise?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes.


----------

